# Durrgal P. Hood the Wonder Sergal



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's make this shit official:

*Important Things*
Name: Durrgal P. Hood
Age: fresh
Sex: Sergal
Height: medium-thick
Texture: slightly bouncy, not too absorbant

*Appearance*
Pleasingly white innards with delicious brown exterior. Hardens when exposed to air. Has the appendages of a sergal.

*Personality*
All the personality of a ham sandwich.

Life goal: not to be vored like mother (by father)
Bangs: Belgian pastry
Likes: butter, choking ducks
Dislikes: whatever sergals fight with I forget

I win fursonas forever.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 9, 2013)

Does he have a horse dick?


----------



## Cain (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd give you a whole nicely written backstory, but it'd require you to swear that you're inferior to me.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Does he have a horse dick?



More of a bladed guppy dick. 

The prehensile clitoral hood is shaped like a horse dick however (he's very sensitive about it, it's a birth defect).



Cain said:


> I'd give you a whole nicely written backstory, but  it'd require you to swear that you're inferior to me.



I'll let you live under the delusion that you are better than me, how's that? Story nao pls.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2013)

I wish I had pleasing white innards.


----------



## Zuranis (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought the title said "Durrgal P. Hood and the Wonder Sergal" as though it were the title of some generic children's book from the 1960s that was based on anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I wish I had pleasing white innards.



Oh Fallow. Sweet, innocent Fallow :I



Zuranis said:


> I thought the title said "Durrgal P. Hood and the  Wonder Sergal" as though it were the title of some generic children's  book from the 1960s that was based on anthropomorphic animals.



The 'P' stands for 'Prehensile' :3c


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine was better. 
Get out.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Mine was better.
> Get out.



Bladed guppy dick. Horsecock clit hood.

_You_ get out.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Bladed guppy dick. Horsecock clit hood.
> 
> _You_ get out.



No u. 
I actually put effort into my waffle >:[
I will not be dethroned by your silly excuse of a breadsona.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No u.
> I actually put effort into my waffle >:[
> I will not be dethroned by your silly excuse of a breadsona.



My bladed cock will pierce you like a knife. Can't be better if you've been yiffed to death.

I am the original bread lover.

I think. Who started this again?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> My bladed cock will pierce you like a knife. Can't be better if you've been yiffed to death.


Mother of god . . .


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> My bladed cock will pierce you like a knife. Can't be better if you've been yiffed to death.
> 
> I am the original bread lover.
> 
> I think. Who started this again?


I dun fucking no. 
I was called waffle for 4 years before FaF. 
I also thought you were FaF's original bread person.


----------



## Machine (Jul 9, 2013)

> Hardens when exposed to air.



_Oh my~_


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Machine said:


> _Oh my~_



Goodness me, I appear to have lost my twist tie.


----------



## Machine (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Goodness me, I appear to have lost my twist tie.


OH NOOO.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Objection. 
You are clearly a pixel sergal now which disqualified from winning best breadsona. 
... 
Which disqualifies me. 
Fuck. 
:I


----------

